

Ask HN: Job board for remote hackers - olalonde

I am currently in a remote location (Shenzhen) where it is pretty hard to find a startup-y job (Ruby, Python, etc.) that doesn't suck. Does anyone know job boards that are focused on startups with an emphasis on remote work? Otherwise, do you have any advice for someone in my situation? How much should I discount my salary requirement given that I am doing remote work in a far away country?<p><i>Shameless plug:</i> Get in touch if you would like to hire a full-stack web engineer with 8 years experience (Rails/Node.js/PHP/HTML5/CSS/jQuery/etc.). I have built 3 startups, one of which got acquired.
======
kahfei
not sure if you already know about this site? <http://www.remotejobsonly.com/>
It aggregate only remote job from other job board. The format sometimes(most
of the time actually）is off though.

